# Oral Sex



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has ever performed oral on a female with useing Saran wrap. LOL I know it sounds stange but for one I had heard it feels great to a female. My reason besides asking is it Am thinking of asking if it would make my wife consider Oral sex and try and remove her feeling about it being gross and all the other things that go thur her mind about it. But first off does it feel good. Its a Kitty Dam


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have heard of using it as a dental dam to prevent the transmition of STD's but not for added pleasure. But if it will make your wife feel more open to it go for it. Maybe it will help her get over her hang up.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I think I'd have a fit of giggles!

Ooh, you could get Saran Wrap in all different colors too!

But what do you hope to gain from this? Do you think she might relax more and the. Start to enjoy it more and then her enjoyment will over ride her insecurity about her vag? Because if that's the case, don't. You're likely to find that she continues to be insecure even with the Saran Wrap.

Tell her you love it, over and over and over and over. Tell her you love the way it looks, the way it smells, the way it swells, the way it seeps when aroused.l. Over and over and over and over. And then tell her some more. Make yummy sounds, let her see your smile. Look her in the eyes and tell her she must believe you. Tell her men are wired to respond to vag scent. Women only tend to respond to man scent when they are ovulating, while when not ovulating the man smell is not at all a turn on.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

I wasn't ever really one for receiving oral, as I probably had all of the same thoughts about smell, look, taste, feel just as your wife.
I couldn't help it. I just didn't feel that was the place for a face! Now I would give oral all day long. I just didn't want it.
I changed my mind last summer though. I read a lot about women who just seemed to really love it! That made me lean more towards the idea of wanting
it to happen.
Since then it has only happened a few times that summer. Then the hell with it I guess. haha 
Some men love things more than others. I don't know if mine does.....

Anyhow, Anon Pink just made me feel like it was really happening when I read that...LOL


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

bkaydezz said:


> Anyhow, Anon Pink just made me feel like it was really happening when I read that...LOL


As long as it was as good for you as it was for me.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

OK I had to google saran wrap, let me get this straight you want to wrap your wife in cling wrap? Oh I love TAM.

If it helps he does oral on me sometimes while I am wearing sexy lingerie, hot as hell but probably not what you are talking about.

Enjoy


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Holland said:


> OK I had to google saran wrap, let me get this straight you want to wrap your wife in cling wrap? Oh I love TAM.
> 
> If it helps he does oral on me sometimes while I am wearing sexy lingerie, hot as hell but probably not what you are talking about.
> 
> Enjoy


Its not like that, Not wrap her up in it just a sheet of it. I could just see a saran wrap holder atached to the head board and then one for wet wipes next to it. Ok dumb idea. But could one of you Ladies take one for the team and try it out???


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Just what I need. It's hard enough to get us both in the mood, get the time and privacy for sex and now this? Have you ever tried to pull a sheet of Saran wrap out of the box? The stuff clings together like it was made to frustrate you.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

It would seem to me that diapering your wife with plastic wrap would only serve to reinforce her thoughts that there's something wrong with her vagina.


----------

